# Porter Cable 20v MAX lithium cordless tools



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder if the batteries interchange with the DeWalt ones…. they sure look the same.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They don't, apparently, from what I've read.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

This set is $300 right now at lowes. I did notice the flex you mentioned on the circ saw. But at $300 night still be worth it for what yo get?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

yeah. It's pretty nice. The saw is strong, just a little
too wiggly for exacting cuts.

The format on the oscillating tool is a little less
common than the popular one.

The reciprocating saw is pretty basic. The motors
are all real torquey.


----------

